# Lagoon Boats



## Snookster (Feb 12, 2008)

Been lurkin' for a while... I was lookin at a boat earlier and wanted to get some opinions on them. Has anyone heard anything good or bad about lagoon boats? http://www.lagoonboats.com/
Seems to be a decent lil' skinny water skiff. I am in the market for a microskiff and would like some opinions. I was hooked on the gheenoes at first, but I think I want something more functional in chop (don't have the $$$ for a LT25) Also, how do the glademen handle chop? I fish mainly around spoil islands and backwater but like to go out into Tampa Bay sometimes.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

A former forum member spent quite a bit of time on one in Tampa Bay and opted to buy something else. Said it got the job done but also indicted that maybe it had more to do with the captain than the boat. Since it's not first hand knowledge, and if are still interested, I'll put you in touch with him through PM's. 

CR


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

I have a buddy that has the 16ft'er, nice boat, and I believe that they only build boats on a "as ordered" basis. Nice folks too!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

I stopped by the Lagoon Boats shop one day and talked to Oscar(I think). Real nice guy and pretty good looking boats, but you're going to have to shell out more than LT25 coin to get one. He had some plans for a microskiff at one time, but I never checked back to see if he actually built one.


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

What phisphood said. I don't think you'll find their prices to be very low.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> Also, how do the glademen handle chop?


Like any other boat with a flat bottom.......like crap. That boat was made to float shallow, and it does. I think what you have to decide is where you will spend the majority of your time and if you are willing to sacrafice draft for performance.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

> > Also, how do the glademen handle chop?
> 
> 
> Like any other boat with a flat bottom.......like crap. That boat was made to float shallow, and it does. I think what you have to decide is where you will spend the majority of your time and if you are willing to sacrafice draft for performance.



Actually with a 15 hp (and IMHO underpowered) I thought it handled chop pretty well. Like aaronshore said though, if you want the skinny you'll have to give up something else. 

Just my .00000000002 sense


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

NICE BOAT, A BUDDY OF MINE BOUGHT ONE I THINK IT WAS AROUND 20K WITH A 60, I PERSONALLY THINK THEY ARE OVER PRICED, I STOPPED BY THE SHOP WITH HIM BEFORE PICK UP. THERE IS NOTHING HIGH TECH ABOUT THE BUILD PROCESS TRADITIONAL HAND LAY-UP WITH UNFINISHED INTERIORS AND THE HULL WASN'T EXACTLY A NO-SLAP DESIGN. BUT THE QUALITY OF WORKMANSHIP WAS NICE I JUST THINK MID TEENS WOULD BE A BETTER PRICE. THEY HAD A TOURNEY MODEL LOADED OUT AND IF I REMEBER RIGHT THEY WANTED SOMEWHERE AROUND 30K! FOR THAT MONEY I WANT NO-SLAP, INFUSION, CORED AND COMPLETELY FINISHED. BUT IT WILL RUN SHALLOW HAS A POCKET DRIVE SET UP IN THE BACK. MY BUDDY LOVES HIS IT JUST WASN'T FOR ME. NICE GUYS WITH GOOD CUSTOMER SERVICE


----------



## icepick (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm new to this form... Cool site!  

I can give those interested some info about Lagoon boats, First off IMO the only boat that I would consider a "micro" that they make would be the hull that is 13' 7" long with a 5' beam... I have one of these and it is a really cool little boat and it is defiantly a "Micro"... Matter of fact I call mine "The Bathtub" because it is so small... Anyways,  They have made several variations of this boat starting with the basic hull, I actually went down there interested in a boat they make called a 15 RS which is a pretty neat boat, It's 15' long with a wide 7' beam... Not a micro but a small stable skiff kind of like a Ranger Banshee and you can fish 3 people if you wanted to... However, The cost of this boat with a 60hp merc was around $16-$18 depending on how it's rigged would have required me to sell my current 19' big flats rig which has it uses like fishing the passes, sneaking outside on those blue bird days, hauling 4 people etc. and I kind of didn't want to give that up not to mention the hassle of selling it losing money etc. So while I was walking back to my car I saw this cool looking "little" boat sitting in the shop and said what's that? He said this is a boat we make called a 14' Pro-Tiller... This one had 15hp Merc tiller, bench seat with live well, angled floor in the middle with a small flat floor section near the front deck with a hole for a post seat... I looked at the hull design closely and noticed it was designed just like a bass boat or big flats rig with a nice Vee for chop and a pad at the back for speed which is something I have not seen much of with boats this small and I thought it was kind of unique... Anyways he said that he could sell me this boat as it sits for $6,500. so I said let me go home and think about... After a couple of days I had decided that I wanted that hull but had other plans for the interior so I called Oscar back and asked him if he could make one with a flat floor all the way back to the bench and make rear deck, He said sure no problem so once we finalized the design plans and the price I gave him a deposit and about a month later the boat was done... I choose to buy just the hull & trailer with some simple rigging like a live well, bilge pump and front light and about 3 months later I had turned it into the boat you will see pictured below...










IMO everything turned out great and this boat is a blast except for lack of power... The 2000 model 303cc (15hp) Honda I installed is just not enough motor for this boat the way I have it rigged out so I plan to replace it in the next couple of weeks with a new 25hp Yamaha 2-stroke and then I think this rig will really rip and should be able to reach speeds nearing  30mph with one person and a solid 25mph with two I hope... 

The good and bad The hull design is excellent for cutting through chop but this causes some loss of draft... With two people in the boat I would guess you need about  8" to pole & drift across a flat but by myself  "if I'm in the front" it will float in about 5" and if I'm on the platform I need about 7"... The transom is a little on the weak side but this was easily fixed by tying the top of the transom into the poling platform with some aluminum angle and tubing now that sucker is rock solid and could handle a 50hp two stoke but unfortunately I think hanging 180# motor on the back would probably cause this little micro to take water over the transom left and right and it wouldn't be safe at rest but under throttle I bet it would be a hoot!  ;D Anyways, That's my story for the day... all and all I'm very happy with this little boat as it allows me to get into the more remote fishing areas and away from the crowds and that my friends is what a micro is all about!  

TTYL,
Dave


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Dave. Welcome aboard first off. Secondly - who did that great aluminum work on your boat?!!?! It has a great look and I would love to know how the platform functions (dance floor size, ease of poling, ease of climbing up/down).


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forum [smiley=beer.gif]

Great 1st post.


----------



## KOBY (Jul 18, 2007)

Nice Bote.... .....I really like the Poling platform, for peeps who are Horizontally challenged like myself, I could step up in the front , center and not sink the back corner(like I did on some Blk bote).....


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

I looked at the Pro Tiller a while back. It was a little too short for for me. I talked to Oscar about the length and he said they were going to lengthen the boat a little and was talking about adding sponsons on the rear. I have seen some with full decks and they would be great if the total length was around 17'. As they are, I think they are a good deal for $6500 boat,motor, trailer.


----------



## icepick (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks guys!

The aluminum work was done by BT's Welding over in Titusville... I made up some simple drawings giving all the dimensions, layout and locations of how I wanted everything and let them have at and they did an excellent job! They do all the aluminum work for Sterling boats as well if you want to see more examples of there work...

The platform is 3' x 2' and I step between the seat and the forward posts to get up there... No problems, They made step tubes on the sides but if I use those the boat tips to much to the side... I'm going to make up some 8" ovals and have them welded on the tubes between the seats and forward posts and then put a Seadek on them... I believe this will make a perfect slip free step... The boat poles great... I estimate the whole floating rig loaded for fishing to be under 550#'s minus people so ya it's a easy to pole and tracks well with the vee hull...

Here's a two more pictures for you all










And the best part it catches fish too! [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]










TTYL,
Dave


----------



## icepick (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Cal1320,

Ya, Those are some good pictures of different deck configurations... I like the seafoam green boat a lot, That would be a great setup if one prefers a tiller... They also made one with a full deck center consol and a tiny little low spot to put you legs while driving that they called the Micro Skiff... I didn't care for that layout as I thought it limited it to pretty much just a one man boat... 

I personally like the 13.7 length as it fits in my garage and allows me to walk behind the boat... IMO if it had sponsons in the rear and was a foot wider it would darn near be perfect boat...

TTYL,
Dave


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Icepick
Nice fish! The seafoam one was my favorite layout until I saw yours. Outstanding.
I fished from a 15' bass boat with my dad alot and hated the sound of those treble hooks inches away from my ears when he casted, so I needed something longer. The first pic you posted looks like Lemon Bluff. Are you from around there?
Calvin


----------



## icepick (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey Calvin,

Yes, that pic was indeed taken at the Lemon buff ramp... I live about 15 minutes north of there on Three Islands lake in Deltona... I fish the St Johns and the Wekiva River a lot because its close and you don't have to worry about the wind... However, if it is calm and have the time to make the drive I love to fish the Lagoon...

What kind of boat do you have?

TTYL,
Dave


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Dave, 
I have an ECC Gladesmen. I live in Osteen, about 6 min from the ramp. Once I get a trolling motor Im going to start fishing the river more. We should hook up for a trip one day.
Calvin


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Guys, if you're looking for a third, I'm just off Howland Blvd by the high school(assuming a gheenoe would be welcome at any party). I've fished the St. Johns from the 17-92 bridge down to the Wekiva a few times, but usually hit the lagoon if the weather is right.


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Absolutly. All are welcome. I have yet to fish from a Lagoon or a Gheenoe. And will be more than happy to swap trips with yall.
Calvin


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Let me get my motor fixed and I'm in.


----------



## icepick (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi guys,

Nice rig Calvin! I like those ECC boats... What kind of speed are you getting out of that 15hp Yamaha? That's a 4 stoke correct? 

Ya, I would like to swap trips with you guys as well... spending a little time on another micro would be cool...

Phishphood, Which Gheenoe model do you have?

Dave


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Classic DHC.
Unloaded.








Loaded.


----------



## icepick (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Phishphood,

That's a very nice boat you have there! How do you like the 25hp Yamaha? What kind of top speed are you getting out of that setup? 

Wow, That loaded pic is crazy! 

Dave


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Fuuny you should ask. I just dropped it off for repair. It decided to quit running on my last trip to the Lagoon.
It had been solid as a rock up until then and I get about 31mph solo. I'm hoping to have it back by next weekend so I can get back on a school or two of reds.


----------

